# Libnodave kleine Starthilfe benötigt



## ich988 (18 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

möchte ein wenig mit Libnodave spielen. Habe mir auch schon ein paar Beispiele runtergeladen/angeschaut(vielen Dank an alle hierfür). Allerdings ist das noch zu weit für mich.
Vorerst bin ich schon froh wenn Libnodave mit PLCSIM kommuniziert.

Zurzeit verwende ich libnodave-0.8.4.6 an PLCSIM V5.4 SP4.
Ich habe die testISO_TCP.exe mit den Parametern -w 192.168.19.1 aufgerufen. Nicht wundern, habe die IP einfach mal aus dem Libnodave Beispiel übernommen.

Dann erfolgt folgende Meldung: 
Couldn't open TCP port.
Please make sure a CP is connected and the IP adress is ok.

Als Testsystem wird ein Virtual PC mit Win XP SP3 verwendet.

Edit:
Habe nun jede Test*.exe in Verbindung mit PLCSim getestet aber keine zum laufen bekommen.
Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden 
Danke.


----------



## Dr.M (19 Oktober 2011)

Habe das mit PLCSIM noch nie probiert, aber was hast du denn deiner CPU in der HW Konfig für ne IP gegeben? Evtl. solltest du diese aufrufen. Oder mal die 127.0.0.1 versuchen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Oktober 2011)

ich988 schrieb:


> Zurzeit verwende ich libnodave-0.8.4.6 an PLCSIM V5.4 SP4.
> Ich habe die testISO_TCP.exe mit den Parametern -w 192.168.19.1 aufgerufen. Nicht wundern, habe die IP einfach mal aus dem Libnodave Beispiel übernommen.
> 
> Dann erfolgt folgende Meldung:
> ...



Über TCP kannst du zu Plcsim direkt keine Verbindung aufbauen, dazu musst du noch ein weiteres Programm dazwischenschalten. Kannst hier die neue Version mal testen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=358388&postcount=199
In dem zip-Archiv ist auch eine kleine Dokumentation enthalten. Vorher einmal bitte reinschauen, ich hoffe da habe ich das meiste erklärt.

Mit irgendwelchen zufälligen IP-Adressen aus Beispielen wird das aber niemals funktionieren. Dir muss schon klar sein, welche IP-Adresse dein PC und die SPS hat. Was du gemacht hast, ist wie eine zufällige Nummer am Telefon zu wählen und hoffen dass Mutti rangeht.


----------



## ich988 (19 Oktober 2011)

Super das ist schonmal was. Da hab ich schon gesucht und bin nicht von selbst darauf gestoßen *schämm*
Ein wirklich tolles Tool, sehr einfache und intuitive. Genau so wie es sein soll 

Leider habe ich es auch mit dem Tool nicht hinbekommen.
Diesmal allerdings ein Bild gemacht, so dass ihr über die Konfiguration schauen könnt.

Edit:
Wenn NETTOPLCSIM arbeitet müsste ich dann die PLCSIM-IP pingen können?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Oktober 2011)

ich988 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich es auch mit dem Tool nicht hinbekommen.
> Diesmal allerdings ein Bild gemacht, so dass ihr über die Konfiguration schauen könnt.
> 
> Edit:
> Wenn NETTOPLCSIM arbeitet müsste ich dann die PLCSIM-IP pingen können?



Hi,
die PLCSIM-IP ist nur für die nettoplcsim Konfuguration notwendig.
Deine Anwendung kommuniziert direkt mit nettoplcsim und dementsprechend auch nur mit IP-Adresse der PC-Netzwerkkarte, in deinem Beispiel also 192.168.19.4.

Du könntest die IP-Adresse deines PCs auch auf die gleiche Adresse wie deine CPU, also 192.168.19.1, einstellen. Dann kannst du mit libnodave zum Testen zur IP 192.168.19.1 verbinden.
Ein Ping auf diese IP wird aber nich von Plcsim oder nettoplcsim beantwortet, sondern das macht das Windows Betriebssystem.


----------



## ich988 (20 Oktober 2011)

Geil und mal wieder einen Mega-Riesen-Dank. Würd Dir einen ausgeben aber so muss Dir mein Dank reichen.
Kaum macht man es richtig, schon geht es 

Hatte mich schon etwas gewundert, warum am Ende der PDF für den Rechner die gleiche IP wie für PLCSIM konfiguriert wurde. Da ich es auf den vorherigen Seiten anders verstanden hatte, hab ich es nicht in Betracht gezogen.

Nach wie vor vielen Dank nicht nur für die Hilfe, sondern auch für das Programm.
Jetzt kann ich beginnen Libnodave zu auszutesten.


----------

